# Einschüchterungsfalle  per Tippfehler skyppe.de



## webwatcher (7 September 2009)

Eine der Tippfehlerabzockseiten sky*pp*e.de

Skyppe.de - Sky Pp E
registriert in Thailand, die AGB aber auf gewohnter Domain
Online-Downloaden.de - Allgemeine Geschäftsbedigungen und Verbraucherinformationen


> Der Nutzer ist verpflichtet, für diese Nutzungsmöglichkeit eine Vergütung in Höhe von insgesamt € 84,00 inklusive Mehrwertsteuer zu zahlen. Über die Vergütung wird jährlich abgerechnet. Die Vergütung ist jeweils im Voraus fällig.


----------



## Eniac (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle  per Tippfehler skyppe.de*

Das nenn ich mal ein wirklich fettes Nest: *2,964* Results for 91.184.56.51 (w ww.skyppe.de), und ich glaube nicht, dass da auch nur eine einzige seriöse domain dabei ist. Allein die Vertipperdomains für den Adobe Acrobat Reader sprengen alle bisher gekannten Dimensionen.

42.         Aacrobatreader.de
43.         Aadobe.de
44.         Aadobereader.de
...
49.         Accrobat-reader.de
50.         Accrobat.de
51.         Accrobatreader.de
52.         Acobat-reader.de
53.         Acobat.de
54.         Acobe-reader.de
55.         Acobe.de
56.         Acobereader.de
57.         Acorbatreader.de
58.         Acrabatreader.de
59.         Acrbat-reader.de
60.         Acrbat.de
61.         Acrbatreader.de
62.         Acrboat-reader.de
63.         Acribat-reader.de
64.         Acroat-reader.de
65.         Acroatreader.de
66.         Acrob.de
67.         Acroba-reader.de
68.         Acrobade.de
69.         Acrobar-reader.de
70.         Acrobar.de
71.         Acrobareader.de
72.         Acrobarreader.de
73.         Acrobart.de
74.         Acrobartreader.de
75.         Acrobat--reader.de
76.         Acrobat-eader.de
77.         Acrobat-rader.de
78.         Acrobat-raeder.de
79.         Acrobat-reade.de
80.         Acrobat-readr.de
81.         Acrobat-readre.de
82.         Acrobat-reaer.de
83.         Acrobat-reeder.de
84.         Acrobat-rerader.de
85.         Acrobateader.de
86.         Acrobatr-eader.de
87.         Acrobatrader.de
88.         Acrobatraeder.de
89.         Acrobatread.de
90.         Acrobatreade.de
91.         Acrobatreadee.de
92.         Acrobatreader.ch
93.         Acrobatreadewr.de
94.         Acrobatreadr.de
95.         Acrobatreadre.de
96.         Acrobatreadrer.de
97.         Acrobatreaedr.de
98.         Acrobatreaer.de
99.         Acrobatreaser.de
100.         Acrobatredaer.de
101.         Acrobatreeder.de
102.         Acrobatrieder.de
103.         Acrobet.de
104.         Acrobetreader.de
105.         Acrobtreader.de
106.         Acropat.de
107.         Acroreader.de
108.         Acrpbatreader.de
109.         Acrrobatreader.de
110.         Actrobatreader.de
111.         Acvg.de
112.         Adabe-reader.de
113.         Adabereader.de
114.         Adaboe.de
...
123.         Adbe-reader.de
124.         Adbereader.de
125.         Adblockplus.de
126.         Adbode.de
127.         Adboe-reader.de
128.         Adboereader.de
129.         Addobe-reader.de
130.         Addobereader.de
131.         Addope.de
132.         Adfobe.de
133.         Adibe-reader.de
134.         Adibe.de
135.         Adiobe.de
136.         Adiobereader.de
137.         Adoba-reader.de
138.         Adobareader.de
139.         Adobbe-reader.de
140.         Adobbereader.de
141.         Adobe--reader.de
142.         Adobe-eader.de
143.         Adobe-erader.de
144.         Adobe-flash-player.de
145.         Adobe-flashplayer.de
146.         Adobe-player.de
147.         Adobe-rader.de
148.         Adobe-raeder.de
149.         Adobe-reade.de
150.         Adobe-readere.de
151.         Adobe-readr.de
152.         Adobe-readre.de
153.         Adobe-reaer.de
154.         Adobe-redaer.de
155.         Adobe-reder.de
156.         Adobe-reeader.de
157.         Adobe-resder.de
158.         Adobe-shockwave-player.de
159.         Adobeacrobat.de
160.         Adobedeader.de
161.         Adobeeader.de
162.         Adobeerader.de
163.         Adobeereader.de
164.         Adobeplayer.de
165.         Adober-reader.de
166.         Adoberader.de
167.         Adoberaeder.de
168.         Adobereaader.de
169.         Adobereadder.de
170.         Adobereade.de
171.         Adobereadeer.de
172.         Adobereaderr.de
173.         Adobereadert.de
174.         Adobereadr.de
175.         Adobereadre.de
176.         Adobereaedr.de
177.         Adobereaer.de
178.         Adobereasder.de
179.         Adoberedaer.de
180.         Adobereder.de
181.         Adobereeader.de
182.         Adobereeder.de
183.         Adobererader.de
184.         Adoberreader.de
185.         Adobes.de
186.         Adobeshockwaveplayer.de
187.         Adobetreader.de
188.         Adobnereader.de
189.         Adobr.de
190.         Adobreeader.de
191.         Adobt.de
192.         Adobw.de
193.         Adoe-reader.de
194.         Adoebe.de
195.         Adoebreader.de
196.         Adoereader.de
197.         Adoibereader.de
198.         Adonereader.de
199.         Adoobereader.de
200.         Adopbereader.de
201.         Adose.de
202.         Adove-reader.de
203.         Adove.de
204.         Adovereader.de
205.         Adrobat.de
206.         Adrobatreader.de
207.         Adsobe-reader.de


Eniac


----------

